# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  metformin

## benzo22

anyone have expierience with metformin and the best time and way to take it? new to this one? anyhelp would be gratefully helpful

----------


## mrtosa

I'm using it for a month right now as an antiaging with 3 iu of gh and I notice btter response from the gh I take it on the morning 500mg somtimes after work out with at least 50g of carbo

----------


## hobokenwiseguy

Anyone ever taken metformin with a Trenbolone and Winstrol cycle? If so, please elaborate on your experience. I plan to cycle trenbolone, stanozolol and metformin. Thanks!

----------


## kaju

are you diabetic? are you hypoglycemic? are you just taking it to loose weight. has it been prescribed to you? I have not seen it in the bodybuilding seen yet but I can see where guys our age can benefit from it. I will keep an eye on this thread to see what else I can learn from it.try this link
http://www.drmirkin.com/nutrition/N117.htm

----------


## Kratos

> Anyone ever taken metformin with a Trenbolone and Winstrol cycle? If so, please elaborate on your experience. I plan to cycle trenbolone, stanozolol and metformin. Thanks!


why? when everone told you your cycle was horrible in the q&a?

----------


## Kratos

Effect of metformin on insulin sensitivity and insulin secretion in female obese patients with normal glucose tolerance.Binnert C, Seematter G, Tappy L, Giusti V.
Institute of Physiology, School of Medicine, University of Lausanne, Lausanne, Switzerland.

OBJECTIVES: Metformin is recognized as the treatment of chronic obese, insulin-resistant type 2 diabetic patients. Whether it improves insulin sensitivity in obese patients with normal glucose tolerance remains unknown. METHODS: Eight obese female patients with normal glucose tolerance were studied during a double blinded, randomized cross-over study including a 2-week administration of metformin and a 2-week administration of placebo. Insulin secretion and insulin sensitivity were assessed after metformin and placebo by means of a 3-hour hyperglycemic clamp. RESULTS: The plasma insulin and C-peptide concentrations during the hyperglycemic clamp were identical after placebo or metformin (both first and second phases). Insulin-mediated glucose disposal, stimulation of glucose oxidation and suppression of endogenous glucose production were identical after metformin and placebo. CONCLUSIONS: Metformin does not improve insulin sensitivity nor insulin secretion in obese female patients with normal glucose tolerance.

PMID: 12746632 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE

So, the idea that metformin imporves insulin sensitivity in non diabetics or insulin resistant individuals is false.

----------


## Kratos

It doesn't do anything useful unless you're a diabetic, and I'll leave it at that.

----------


## JimInAK

I take metformin for my glucose resistance. I am 51 years old and have high blood sugar. I also take growth hormone , but that is unrelated to my metformin use.

I would recommend caution using such a product when your base glucose level is normal. If you push your glucose level too low, that could be very dangerous.

Being diabetic (or pre-diabetic) means you have an issue with blood sugar that it too high. If you manage to lower your blood sugar when it's not too high, that can kill you. However, Metformin by itself is unlikely to do that, but if you use it together with insulin (as I do) there is real danger if your doses are not correct.

I monitor my blood glucose daily. I know exactly what it feels like to have hypoglycemia and I am prepared to take action if I need to.

I agree with Kratos' comments... I know of no beneficial reason to take Metformin, if you have normal blood sugar readings.

----------


## kesam1

At best Metformin would have an extremely mild effect on a non diabetic person by allowing a little nutrient to be shuttled into the muscle post excercise (very very small amount)

JimInAK I am a type 1 diabetic and had to stop the HGH because it sent my morning BG numbers skyrocketing how do you find your numbers post hgh inj

----------


## JimInAK

> At best Metformin would have an extremely mild effect on a non diabetic person by allowing a little nutrient to be shuttled into the muscle post excercise (very very small amount)
> 
> JimInAK I am a type 1 diabetic and had to stop the HGH because it sent my morning BG numbers skyrocketing how do you find your numbers post hgh inj


I can tell no real difference in my glucose numbers, regardless of my HGH use. Overall, my blood glucose numbers have improved and I use less insulin , due to fat loss and improvements to my diet (less carbs and little to no sugar).

I only take 2 iu/day now, so my dose is not very large.

----------


## lord humongous

Instead of metformin I will use, 300 mgs of ala and 200 mcg chromium per every carb meal, the chromium will help to sustain your blood sugar level and the alpha lipoic acid 'ala' will help shuttle nutrients to the muscle's
I read an article on Dave Palumbo saying that metformin MIGHT or maybe lower IGF levels,,, so he recommended chromium, ALA and vanadyl sulfate
I have tried both metformin and the other combo and cant tell any difference, most of the year I stick with ala and chromium, I like that the ala is a super antioxident and it keeps me from ever catching a cld or getting sick, since I have started HRT AND ALA I havent had a cold in 5 years

----------


## SquatMan

As kesam1 has said, the idea behind using metformin is that it will shuttle carbs, protein and other nutrients in the muscle and liver a little faster compared if you did not use it, the logic is if blood glucose levels remain high for a longer period of time than the potential for fat storage with unused glucose rises because of elevated insulin levels post carb meal, so lover glucose levels = lower insulin levels....that's the idea anyhow.

Although not everyone uses it post work out, some use it pre-workout, and some pre and post workout.

I know of some peeps that have had problems with insulin resistance with high doses of GH for long periods of times.

Not bashing GH or what JimInAK posted, just stating what I've seen and read.

I for one think proper GH adminstration is an excellent idea for fellas our age!


S

----------


## pravda

Chromium
Vanadium
Zinc
Vitamin C
Magnesium + Calcium

Another excellent blood sugar balancer is essential fatty acids 3, 6, and 9. try Odo's Choice brand or hemp oil.

When i take hemp oil my blood sugars are much more controlled.

----------


## READYFORCHANGE2011

Iam a 46 year diabetic iam takeing metformin and glipizide
also iam 6.5 318 lbs and i need to lose weight and get in shape i 
want to start a winstrol cycle and excercise with weight training 
can someone please advise what to take and how much
and how often . iwanna start this asap

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Hi READY~

Please come on over to the DIet Question forum first. You will feel so much better. The members will help you a lot. 
See ya there!

----------

